# page démarrage de safari sous Lion



## fabmic (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon soucis, lorsque je suis sur un site internet et que je ferme safari, quand je relance celui ci, il redémarre sur la dernière page visité alors que j'ai paramètré google en page d'accueil.
J'ai ce problème uniquement quand je clic sur safari puis quitter safari. Quand je ferme la fenêtre (bouton rouge) puis ferme safari, il redémarre bien sur la page d'accueil.

Voilà j'espère être assez clair

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2011)

Et dans les préférences, tu as bien choisis que Safari s'ouvre avec une nouvelle page? (plutôt que de s'ouvrir avec toutes les fenêtres de la session précédente)


----------



## fabmic (9 Août 2011)

heuuuuu je n'ai pas "Safari s'ouvre avec" ma version est la 5.1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------

je te remercie de ton aide mais j'ai trouvé grâce au forum la solution, je n'utilisai pas les bon mots clés.
Merci pour tout.


----------



## Dr__Tim (15 Août 2011)

fabmic a dit:


> heuuuuu je n'ai pas "Safari s'ouvre avec" ma version est la 5.1
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------
> 
> ...



Même problème que toi.

Tu peux me passer le lien du topic ou t'a trouvé la solution? Merci d'avance car je trouve rien qui m'aide


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2011)

il faut aller regarder le sujet consacré à Lion et en particulier la fonction "Reprise" de Lion

C'est une des nouvelles fonctionnalités de Lion que de réouvrir au lancement d'une application les documents, pages, qui étaient ouverts à la fermeture


----------

